# Overeaters Anonymous



## emeraldcowgirl (May 23, 2011)

I wanted to post about OA, in case anyone had ever wondered about it and wondered if it might be for them.

I've been in the OA program and "abstinent" for a little over three months now. In that time I have lost 40 lbs. OA is like AA, except you substitute the word "alcohol" for "compulsive overeating." Being abstinent means you follow a food plan and you refrain from eating foods that could trigger you to binge and eat foods not on your food plan. You have a sponsor of your choosing, you attend meetings (either in person or on the phone or online), and you work the 12 steps.

OA has changed my life. If any of you would like to learn more, send me a message or post to this thread. *hugs*


----------

